# Attach glass table top to a bourbon barrel



## abbdiana (Jun 18, 2013)

How would I best attach a glass table top to a bourbon barrel?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Utilize the worlds most resilient glue..,.gravity. 



Lol.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Screws recessed into round rubber bumpers.
Good for leveling top.
Just one link of many.........
http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Bumper-Pads-Plastics-and-Rubber/


----------

